# Try an International flavor to fish cooking.



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey ran across this site that has a few different recipes....

It will self translate to English.

Let us know how it comes out.....

Robert 

http://www.pescamediterraneo2.com/section-7.html


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

There's some good stuff on there!

I found this one a few hours ago... http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,white_bass,FF.html

I would also like to pass along one of my favorites. One of my fishing buddies, Tóño the Mexican, is one of the top chefs/restauranteurs in southwest Virginia and eastern Kentucky. His specialty is a traditional Michoacán catfish tail soup.

Here's what you'll need:

Stock pot (at least 8 quarts)
water
Chicken or crab broth
Catfish, cut into steaks
2 limes for every pound of fish, quartered
Jalapeño peppers
potatoes
carrots
Cabbage
Any other vegetables that aren't nailed down
Peeled shrimp
Cilantro
Valentina hot sauce (3 drops per gallon)
garlic

These ingredients are listed without portion sizes because every pallette is different, especially with spicy stuff... With regard to the fish, chop off the head, cut out the entrails, and throw everything else in, including the tail. Flathead, channel, blue, white, hardhead, gaff-topsail, yaquí, and headwater catfish all work really well here, as do smallmouth bass, white bass, striped bass, bluefish, and most species of drum and croaker.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like to make all sorts of Fish Tacos/Fish and Seafood Fajitas,Jerk Shrimp,Cevice,and others.Someday I would love to try Shushi but I would never want to try"Fish Head Soup".I like to use fish in Italian dishes as well.


----------

